# Boo Hoo!



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I just got my Sinn 156 back from its much-needed service (wobbly crown and gaining a minute a day) last Friday, annd I've been wearing it ever since - I love it on its new bracelet. Anyway, I just stopped and reset the chrono after cleaning the girls' teeth and the second hand flew back to :55 ... now the chrono second hand just flops around as I turn the watch






























Back to Sinn I guess ... what's the cheapest way to post insured to Germany? It cost me over Â£40 last time









Sorry, but I just felt the need to share my misery!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Airsure........shouldnt be Â£40 I think.......


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Try International Signed For. I just sent a watch to Canada for Â£4.70 That does not include insurance over Â£30 but I can't see it costing anywhere near Â£40 with the insurance.

Mike


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Try International Signed For. I just sent a watch to Canada for Â£4.70 That does not include insurance over Â£30 but I can't see it costing anywhere near Â£40 with the insurance.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the suggestions, Mike and Boxbrownie; the sticking point for airsure and ISF is insurance over Â£500, perhaps I'll just have to risk it... ISF has 'guaranteed' delivery times so I may cough up the extra for it...

regards,

Tim


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

in_denial said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Try International Signed For. I just sent a watch to Canada for Â£4.70 That does not include insurance over Â£30 but I can't see it costing anywhere near Â£40 with the insurance.
> ...


Sorry Tim, I should have read the small print


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Interestingly some of the new Panerai chronos seem to be having similar problems with their chrono movts, wonder if its the same issue?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a pity Tim









Try to get postage out of them as its clearly their fault, or a spare strap, money off a future service etc....


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Why not send to the UK agents and let them forward the watch to Sinn?


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the concern everyone!



hakim said:


> Why not send to the UK agents and let them forward the watch to Sinn?


I wish; Neil's a nice guy, but I bought it second-hand, and it well out of warranty.



> Thats a pity Tim
> 
> Try to get postage out of them as its clearly their fault, or a spare strap, money off a future service etc....


Good idea Jason!



> Interestingly some of the new Panerai chronos seem to be having similar problems with their chrono movts, wonder if its the same issue?


Possibly a similar issue, but I doubt the movements are the same - Lemania 5100s? Unlikely if they are new.


----------

